# Late 80s 20 hp Johnson



## bandgeek1263 (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi guys! haven't posted here in a long time. I recently finished my boat and now I'm in the process of buying a motor, but first I'd like your opinions on things. 

My boat is a 14 foot Feathercraft, and I have a line on a late 80s Johnson. It doesn't currently run (to my knowledge). The guy selling it is an outboard mechanic and claims it just needs carb work to get it running. It has electric start and is tiller controlled. I haven't been able to identify the year by finding pictures on google, but I'm thinking its a 1987 or 1988. The only picture he has of it is this: 



So my questions are: is it worth 200 bucks? and what year is it? I have to figure this stuff out in order to see if the 2 hour trip is worth it. I searched the forums for anything looking like this motor and haven't had much success. 

Any info is greatly appreciated


----------



## crazymanme2 (Jun 5, 2012)

You need the model number to figure the year out.

If it has good compression I would give $200 for it. =D>


----------



## Pappy (Jun 5, 2012)

if he is correct then you better be on your way quick.........thats one heck of a great price! Would have beat you to it if I were in the area!!


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jun 5, 2012)

A mechanic who doesn't want to spend 20 bucks and a half hour work to get a motor running is a red flag to me. Check it over well. If all is ok id jump on it


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Jun 5, 2012)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> A mechanic who doesn't want to spend 20 bucks and a half hour work to get a motor running is a red flag to me. Check it over well. If all is ok id jump on it



X2 In all reality if it were that simple of a fix he would get it running top notch and sell it for a grand. It seems there is more to it than simple carb work.


----------



## parkerdog (Jun 5, 2012)

Maybe he's like an auto mechanic.....Most of the ones I know drive beaters that they don't take care of.


----------



## bandgeek1263 (Jun 5, 2012)

Here's the ad if anyone would like to see: https://southcoast.craigslist.org/boa/3015086131.html

"Too many projects, not enough time". If there is no spark should I still look into it?


----------



## bandgeek1263 (Jun 5, 2012)

Here's the ad if anyone would like to see: https://southcoast.craigslist.org/boa/3015086131.html

"Too many projects, not enough time". If there is no spark should I still look into it? Also I've never worked with a primer. Is it any harder than using a choke?


----------



## JMichael (Jun 5, 2012)

Not sure where the claim to being a mechanic came from but if he's truly an outboard mechanic, buyer beware because it sure sounds fishy that a mechanic wouldn't fix that and sell it for 3-4 times as much money. I'd take a compression tester and go have a look in person. If it's got good compression and spark and it appears to be complete physically, I'd jump on it for that price.


----------



## bandgeek1263 (Jun 5, 2012)

I talked to the guy on the phone, he said he is a mechanic. I'm not positive if he's a real mechanic, or if he's just "mechanically inclined". Not sure. I'll find out though.


----------



## GYPSY400 (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm a mechanic.. ( not marine though, but I figure stuff out). .. If I'm selling something that only needs carb work, I'd get it running good and sell it for 800-1000.. seems like a scam to me. 
There are no rich mechanics, rich mechanics are con artists.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jun 5, 2012)

Take a fully charged battery, compression tester and a spark tester. You want at least 100 psi in each cylinder and with in 10% of each other. Even if no spark it could turn out ok.


----------



## MrSimon (Jun 6, 2012)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> Take a fully charged battery, compression tester and a spark tester. You want at least 100 psi in each cylinder and with in 10% of each other. Even if no spark it could turn out ok.



This is excellent advice!!

Make sure the starter works and engages well .... they can be pricey to fix/replace.

With an electric starter, I'd want to see compression numbers above 110, and close together for the two cylinders. 

I would not be too worried about spark, its usually pretty easy to fix spark issues.

Other than compression, I think your biggest risk is the lower unit. Without running it on the water its hard to tell if the gears and all the linkages work properly. Take a small bucket and drain the lower unit oil and inspect it.

Overall appearance and cleanliness goes a LONG way to telling you about an outboard.

Fixing up an old neglected outboard is incredibly rewarding! Go for it!!!!


----------



## shawnfish (Jun 7, 2012)

the motor is NOT a late 80's, if it is those are some sort of aftermarket decals on the cowling,hood,motor cover or whatever you call it. as for 1990-2007 i cant ever recall seeing those colors on any johnson ive seen, but they do look cool!

i agree with everybodys advice, smells fishy :roll: id tell him you will buy the carb kit and put it on and if it runs you will pay him then....or you could just buy it and put it on and if worse comes to worse there is way more than 200 in parts, hell the cowling will fetch 150.00 bucks easy...

man your kinda in a tough spot, if you roll the dice and win you win BIG! if you roll and loose it could take a bit to sell the parts to make your money back.......


----------



## JMichael (Jun 7, 2012)

Curiosity might have killed the cat but got the best of me too. I had to go looking for more info. From what I can find, johnson used the same old flat sided flat top with a 90° edge design for the upper engine covers all the way up until 1997. In 1997 they started using a cover that is shaped just like the one on this motor with a beveled edge at the top, although the decals were somewhat different. So from what I can find, the motor physically looks like a 97 or later model but I can't find any year that has decals like that one.


----------



## shawnfish (Jun 7, 2012)

JMichael said:


> Curiosity might have killed the cat but got the best of me too. I had to go looking for more info. From what I can find, johnson used the same old flat sided flat top with a 90° edge design for the upper engine covers all the way up until 1997. In 1997 they started using a cover that is shaped just like the one on this motor with a beveled edge at the top, although the decals were somewhat different. So from what I can find, the motor physically looks like a 97 or later model but I can't find any year that has decals like that one.




agreed, i cant find any either but good call on the beveled edge!! 99 was the last year they made 20hp, i know the motors were white at least until 1990 and still had the seahorse emblem. this is gonna drive me nuts! what year is it?????


----------



## bandgeek1263 (Jun 26, 2012)

I have done a lot of research, and the earliest I believe it to be is a 91. Running parts numbers through boats.net gave me this info, and when I talked to a really experienced outboard mechanic he confirmed it to be a 91. Who knows for sure though, there is no plate with the model number. 

That being said, I wasted 200 on this motor, along with a seized 25. I got both motors for $200. I'm feeling realllllly stupid. salt corrosion, a broken starter bracket, bad compression, seized bolts.... 

learn from my mistake. always do a super thorough check when you buy a motor! I did a fairly cursory check of the basics, I figured it was safe, but then in my shop I realized what an idiot I am. Oh well. Selling them for parts. That's about all I can do with them now.


----------



## Johny25 (Jun 26, 2012)

Bummer.......  Well the good thing is it was only a $200 mistake. And you should be able to part them out and get your money back. 

So was there no welch plug on the block that had the model numbers on it?


----------



## bandgeek1263 (Jun 26, 2012)

Only the serial number of the motor, no model number. 

how much are the carbs worth from a '91 johnson 20 hp and a '77 johnson 25 hp?
Should I sell the lower ends as well? 
How bout the fuel pumps, are they worth anything?


----------



## Johny25 (Jun 26, 2012)

Carbs are probably worth $50 to $100 bucks each. The 20hp carb is not going to be worth as much as the 25 most likely. Lower units in good condition can be worth $200-300 each. If they have been in salt water and are beat up then maybe $100 each. Fuel pumps don't usually fetch much money. Starter brackets and rope pull assembly's can fetch good money also because people are always looking to convert one way or the other.


----------

